# Buck Mark Optic sights?



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought a Browning Buck Mark Camper Stainless Steel URX MS Ultragrip RX Pro 5 1/2" from Academy.

It was on sale for $299 and I'd just seen the same gun at Cabela's for $399. I also saw the same gun at Bass Pro for $349.

They had 2 Buck Marks there - the blued one had the fiber optic and the stainless one had the black sights.

I decided that I wanted the stainless more than I wanted the fiber optic front sights.

I haven't shot it yet, but boy those black sights are black - kinda hard for me to see.

My question is are there any other direct fit optic sites for this gun, like from Truglo or another vendor or is the only option the Hi-Viz?

Also is there a direct fit "Red Dot" mounting rail for it?

Thanks for your help.

:smt1099


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.williamsgunsight.com/gunsights/pistol.htm


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Gearhart thank you for your help.

I found the HiViz front sight that Browning puts on them .










It mounted right in existing holes - easy to do.

It came with 3 red or green replacement, I found it at Cabella's.

:smt1099


----------

